# What winter tires to get on the Cruze?



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome! 

I've had good luck with the Nokian Hakkapellitta R snow tires on my Cruze. Bridgestone Blizzak WS-70's and General Altimax Arctic's (aka Gislaved Nordfrost 3's) are two other excellent tires. Any winter tire from a major brand should be pretty good. 

What's your location, and what types of driving conditions do you anticipate?


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I used the Blizzak's this past winter, could not be more impressed.


----------

